# Fence Project



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I have been working on a fencing project around my parent's home. Replacing a worn out and flooded out wooden fence with 
metal poles that were out of place. Got the metal poles dug out at the concreted corners. Then I used some fantastic bimetal rescue graded Milwaukee reciprocating saw blades. Tooth per inch were in the 14 range and they are labelled RESCUE. They are called THE TORCH blades. They cut through those metal posts in about 10 secs each on my Makita saw. Cut out the fence in 6' sections, then stack em up for the trash. 

Dug out all of the holes for the wooden posts by hand using a standard post hole digger. They live in the city so no-go with a tractor or FEL for getting the metal posts out...and no post-hole auger or digger on my tractor...man, I was tired of digging all of those holes!

Got the posts concreted in place, stack, levelled and setup.
Got the rails finished today after letting the posts set for a couple days. Put the first cedar plank in place then ran the top line to the far corner plank establishing a "set-to" line at the top. Attached a few line levels and checked out OK. Got about 1/2 of the planks up today and hopefully will finish tomorrow. It is a long fence with alot of planks...Had to get a few more hundred planks today...tired...but it is worth it...the fence looks great so far... Will try to take some pics soon.

Just wanted to share some of the fun....

:crazysun:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Pic better yet a series of pics and fix it so we can see them with out having to click Attachment here!!

I'll contribute to the cause just for the upgraded convenience !!

Dean


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Ditto! Let's see what you're working on! Than - this Spring, you can come to my place and help me put up about a mile of fence!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Andy, 

In the future, if you need to pull steel fence T posts out of the ground; get one of these:

Tuggy T Post Puller 

Harbor Freight used to carry these for about $20 on sale. I checked and they don't currently have any.

These fence post pullers work great and are the greatest thing since T-shirts with pockets on 'em.  

Here is another idea that I think you can probably fabricate yourself.

Metal T-Post Puller


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Not T-Posts...round metal posts....didn't have a FEL or access to a decent comealong/jack setup....just old bent round metal posts...... arrrrgh! I have used the T-post pullers...work well!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Finished one huge section of cedar fencing tonight...difficult because the elevation changes drastically but it came out great.
Contractor who is staying next door working on house recommended Behr +10 or something for staining...Any other recommendations for staining cedar fence boards? Olympic or Thompson's? I dont want any color, just clear. Any ideas?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Finished one huge section of cedar fencing tonight...difficult because the elevation changes drastically but it came out great.
> Contractor who is staying next door working on house recommended Behr +10 or something for staining...Any other recommendations for staining cedar fence boards? Olympic or Thompson's? I dont want any color, just clear. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Glad you asked!!

Behr had a product that reacted to ultra-viliot light that kept the color in cedar from fading!!! name was "RAWHIDE" sold and used at least a million gallons of it!! (Was a BEHR Dealer in AK)

Olympic and Thompsons (owned by Clorox is a waste of time and a BOX store weekend charlie come on for the DYI'ER


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Dean....It sounds great but....Strange I did a search for Behr Rawhide and found alot of lawsuit info on it and tons of people complaining about having to have it professionally removed...is this the same product? Referred to as Behr's Liquid Rawhide. Is there a new replacement for it? Anyone know?

:what101:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Thanks Dean....It sounds great but....Strange I did a search for Behr Rawhide and found alot of lawsuit info on it and tons of people complaining about having to have it professionally removed...is this the same product? Referred to as Behr's Liquid Rawhide. Is there a new replacement for it? Anyone know?
> 
> :what101: *


Was why I said WAS the product was intended to be used only on verticle surfaces such as siding (cedar/Redwood) but morons being morons used it on decks (it stays somewhat elastic and soft and sticks like hell) so the deck dummies got you know what!!

I have a pic somewhere of my home in AK with 4 coats of it and at least 200 gallons applied ! as beautiful to day as when I finished it 15 years ago!!

Flood paint company has a product with the UV protector/ catalyst enhancer that works well!!

Regardless you need a high quality OIL STAIN to perserve your project and that is not Thomson's or any DYI crapola , ask a bonified painter!!
Hope this helps you!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I know you are right...I do need a good product...wow! 200 gallons!!! That is alot...Amazing. I will look into it, Dean. Thanks for the info!

Andy


----------

